# What to do about poison ivy?



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you get poison ivy from handling a dog who has rolled around in it? What do all of you do? I dont want to bathe Henry everytime we go for a walk, but I'm worried I will get it from handling him. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't got brushed up against the stuff yet, but I am sure Dexter has brushed up against the stuff while walking in the wooded area in the back. So, no problems yet...

My dh did mention the poison ivy the other day, I sure hope he has not opened a can of worms now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My sister did/does


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dogs seem to tolerate it much better than humans.I have read different articles whether dogs can actually get poison ivy. But they definitely can pass the oils onto humans. It's amazing how many people don't know what it looks like or even think about it. Where I go camping ,there is plenty of it. And people are indifferent to their dogs running looose in it. Dogs fur prevents much of the problem for them. I keep Molly well away from it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes you can get poison ivy from your dog. And you can get it from clothing. Being the owner of a Land Surveying and Engineering business, and being highly allergic to the stuff, has made me an expert on Poison Ivy. But that said I have never had a dog come down with it. And most adults aare not allergic. Little children are usually allergic then grow out of it. Being exposed many times in my life has made me less allergic; but I still won't touch it or put the blue jeans in the wash that my husband has had on in the woods. Poison Ivy has three leaves--remember that and stay away from any three-leaved vine on ground cover in the woods.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

http://landscaping.about.com/od/galleryoflandscapephotos/ig/Pictures-of-Poison-Ivy/Young-Poison-Ivy-Leaves.htm

I always forget what it looks like....so, here is a refresher.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Excellent link. My poor husband who is not allergic can't tell the difference between virginia creeper and poison ivy. I always tell him that if he was allergic--he would know the difference.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Now, that I have seen the pictures of Poison Ivy.....It is Poison Ivy for sure, right where I take the boys to go potty several times a day!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

you are probably not allergic to it, as I said most adults are not. If you haven't had even a few little blisters on your fingers, forget about it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*"Leaves of three, let them be."* I was terribly allergic as a kid. I used to get horrible, horrible cases of poison ivy every year. Steroid-dependent horrible. As an adult I may get one little tiny case each year. So my motto is the above....leaves of three and especially any with a shiny red color and I keep my dogs out of wooded areas.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We had a landscaper do some work for us and he used Dawn dishwashing detergent to wash off with when he came in contact with poison ivy. He said Dawn did the best job at washing away the oil from the plant. I thought that was a good thing to know. Not so sure Dawn would be the best thing to wash our furbabies in though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know if this could help but I used the poison ivy wipes after grabbing some poison ivy while mushroom hunting. They saved me


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Dawn too everytime I come in from handling anything questionable. Long sleeves, jeans and gloves !!! Amanda, I saw those poison ivy wipes advertised. I may try them.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One thing that you need to be aware of is that even if someone has never gotten it before, it doesn't mean that they can't get it in the future. The allergy can build up over time. I've known people who said they never got it, who were just not worried about it, get completely wrapped up with it. I was probably in my late 40's before I ever had a rash from it. Here's more information:

http://www.webmd.com/allergies/guide/poison-ivy-oak-sumac

An old time remedy is to rub salt on the bubbles and let it sit without washing it off. I have found that this works,but the trouble is that it feels so good from the scratching of rubbing the salt in, that it's hard to stop before going too deep and causing more damage.


----------

